# High End Build Feedback



## Irondm11 (Dec 5, 2011)

These are the parts i have picked out for a high end build. I'd very much appreciate any feedback on my selection, or recommendations if any part i've picked isn't ideal.

Thanks in advance

Mobo: ASUS ROG Maximus IX

CPU: i7 7700k Kaby Lake

PSU: EVGA SUPERNOVA 850 G2 Gold

GPU: EVGA GTX 1080ti SC2

Cooling: EVGA CLC 280

SSD: Samsung 960 Pro M2

RAM: GSkill TridentZ RGB

Case: Thermaltake V31

Monitor: ASUS ROG PG278QR (1440p, 165hz)


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I think you did a great job I can't find fault.


----------



## Irondm11 (Dec 5, 2011)

Mostly, Im wondering if a plain Gtx 1080 will be more than enough for 1440p @144hz.

Also, I wonder about the AIO. I hear the NZXT Kraken are ideal for RGB builds, but i've also heard about their pumps failing a lot and issues with the RGB controller software. 

Can anyone weigh in on this?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I find it massive overkill and it seems like you are spending money to spend money, but everything looks good.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Irondm11 said:


> Mostly, Im wondering if a plain Gtx 1080 will be more than enough for 1440p @144hz.
> 
> Also, I wonder about the AIO. I hear the NZXT Kraken are ideal for RGB builds, but i've also heard about their pumps failing a lot and issues with the RGB controller software.
> 
> Can anyone weigh in on this?


I like air cooling because its safer and cleaner. I would continue to recommend air over water.


----------



## Irondm11 (Dec 5, 2011)

> I find it massive overkill and it seems like you are spending money to spend money, but everything looks good.


Well, this is primarily intended as a VR + [email protected] build. Looking at some benchmarks for some of the most demanding games out there, tiltes like Quantum Break, PUBG, Witcher 3 (with nvidia hairworks), even the gtx 1080ti doesnt always have a minimum frame rate of 60 fps at 1440p resolution.

Not going below 60 frames, or 90 using VR, is my primary focus with building this.

Also, I do have future proofing in mind. This will be my machine for the next 5 or so years.

But by all means, if you can point to a build that will be equally powerful and save me money, then I welcome it. I am not an expert at hardware and building, and im not, as you put it, spending for the sake of spending, but i do have a comfortable budget to build this with.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Assuming the 960 NVME is for the upper slot, top down air cooling would be my choice; add some heatsinks to the 960 as well, it can run significantly hotter than the older 950 version.

A good 650W PSU would easily cope with this build.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What games will you be playing with in VR? Is gaming the only thing you plan on doing with the PC? As in no AutoCAD or Photoshop?


----------



## Irondm11 (Dec 5, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> What games will you be playing with in VR?


Anything, that comes out which I find interesting really. But to start, I expect I'll mainly be playing titles like Star Citizen, Elite: Dangerous, EVE Valkyrie, Aircar, and maybe some Forza 7 if it ever starts suporting VR (Im a sim guy).



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Is gaming the only thing you plan on doing with the PC?


No, I'm a developer, I work with Game engines, Maya Autodesk, Corel Draw, photoshop, Blender and other such read/write heavy software.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Then keep with that you got. There are cost saves in your build that I could do, like dropping down the wattage of the PSU, but it will certainly do what you need it to do.


----------



## Irondm11 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your input! :thumb:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Glad to help.


----------

